# Suppliers?



## nachoqtpie (Dec 18, 2015)

This may have been covered before, but I did a search and didn't find anything.

Where is a good place to find supplies? I would really like to get my husband into soaping (as well as myself obviously... LOL) and I would like to find places to get good supplies.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 18, 2015)

There's a lot of suppliers out there. 
I use bramble berry, Oregon trails, daystar, and rustic escentuals predominantly for fos.
Camden grey for eos.
Soapers choice for oils and fats.
I pick up butters and lotion supplies in small quantities at the fo supplier i choose to use.
Bottles for lotion at Midwest bottle supplies i think it's called. 
Stick blender, cups, etc at Walmart. 
Lye at lye guy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wholesale Supplies Plus (WSP), Nature's Garden (NG), Majestic Mountain Sage (MMS), Elements Bath and Body, Rustic Escenturals for FO's, jars, bottles, lip balm supplies

Micas, Molds - Nurture Soap Supplies

Lye - Essential Depot or locally

Soaper's Choice - Butters and bulk oils

Costco - Olive & Avocado Oil


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 18, 2015)

Wholesale Supplies Plus is good. They're going to have an inventory reduction sale at the end of this month. I really like them because they have a HUGE variety and good prices. The downside is the variety is SO huge (on things like fragrance oils) that it's hard to narrow it down! They have molds, FOs, EOs, lotion supplies, etc etc.

If you look on the Fragrance subforum, there is a sticky with a link to the Fragrance Review Chart. Members of SMF post their reviews of fragrance oils. It's organized by supplier.

I also really like Brambleberry. They do a lot of testing on their FOs. they post pics of CP (cold process) soaps made with their FOs and report honestly on acceleration, discoloration, etc. They don't have quite the variety of WSP (and also not free shipping), but I really like them.

For natural supplies (EOs, herbs, floral wax) I like Camden Grey. They are in Florida so their shipping to the Southeastern states is pretty fast and cheap. They are my "middle" source for fixed oils (sweet almond, etc). Better than BB and WSP, but not as good as Columbus Foods.

Columbus Foods - aka Soaper's Choice. Fixed oils. Coconut, lard, tallow, avocado, sweet almond. The smallest quantity is a gallon for most oils.

TKB Trading. My favorite source for colors. Most suppliers also sell colors, but TKB has some of the best prices. 

Mad Oils - fragrances and colors. I've only used 1 FO I ordered from them so far, but I really like it. I have heard good things about their colors too.

Nurture Soap Supplies - molds, colors and fragrances. I like their colors. I have a few of their FOs but they haven't really blown me away. Their molds have gotten good reviews here.

American Soap Supplies. Home of the original Tall Skinny mold. I love my Tall Skinny molds. Got one FO from them that I'm not thrilled with.

Nature's Garden Soap and Candle. Love their FOs, there colors are pretty good too. They also have wicks, some containers, etc.

SKS Bottle. This is where I get my lipbalm tubes. Best price I've found, if you order 1500. Which is a ludicrous amount, but I give away several hundred tubes of lip balm over the Christmas season as presents. (PS, if you decide you want to make lip balm, get a lip balm filling tray. CHANGED MY LIFE.)

Lye - I googled chemical supply company and bought locally. But you may find lye in your hardware store. It will be with the drain cleaner. Read the ingredients and make sure it is LYE and not something else. The Lye Guy gets good reviews here. Essential Depot gets very mixed reviews here. You can also get lye from Brambleberry and WSP. They sell soap making kits which include everything you need if you just want to try it without investing a lot of stuff.

Equipment - Food scale. (not a postal scale). I've gotten mine for a good price at Bargain Hunt. Silicone spatulas - Big Lots. Bowls and pitchers - look for ones with a 5 or a 2 on the bottom. Soap making pot - stainless steel, take a magnet to check. I've seen them at Fred's Discount Pharmacy. You don't need a good pot - the ones I use have a bottom so thin that anything else I cook in them burns. They are only good for boiling water for pasta or something, or making soap.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh yeah,  mica at nurture


----------



## Susie (Dec 18, 2015)

I am strictly a hobby soaper.  So I need to control shipping costs.  

I buy olive oil and coconut oil from Sam's Club.  

Castor Oil and Lard from Walmart.

I bought silicone spatulas from Dollar Tree.  I also bought a couple of the blue drawer dividers there to use as molds.  They work fine without lining if you don't mind the shape.  I now have a silicone soap mold. 

Stainless steel bain marie containers for mixing lye and water, then adding to oils from a local restaurant supply place.  Although you can order them from Amazon.  You don't have to have stainless steel to mix in.  Anything plastic that is large enough and deep enough with a 2 or a 5 in the triangle on the bottom is good.  I like the tall, narrow shape to keep the stickblender head submerged, though.  The  four lb. container my lard comes in works well, and I have used that more than once.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VZ5CYM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I ordered my scale from Amazon- do not buy the converter cord that is shown with it.  It does NOT fit. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EVFC8K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Lye I buy from Essential Depot.  I know there are mixed reviews, but I have never had a problem, and The Lye Guy just sells too large amounts for me to use them.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 18, 2015)

When buying fragrances, MAKE SURE they are for soap. Some soap suppliers have some fragrances that are for candles only.

If you want to buy stuff locally without ordering, you can get castor oil in the pharmacy section of Wal Mart and most grocery stores. (Bottom shelf, blue bottle, with the laxatives.) The best not-online price I have found is at Vitamin Shoppe. Coconut oil - Wal-Mart or Costco. Palm - Whole Foods (read the ingredients on the shortening), and also Indian grocery stores.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 18, 2015)

I like soap making resource. Small company, decent prices, excellent service. Plus not so overwhelming, I like their EO's - and they have good sales.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 18, 2015)

My usual suppliers:

Nurture: micas & loaf mold. Great quality & excellent website/customer service! You really cannot go wrong here. I've only tried a couple of her FOs, but I was happy with them.
Mad Oils: micas & FOs. I've tried a ton of their FOs and only been disappointed in one (I'm glaring at you, Grow a Pear Tree. Shucks, I cannot stay mad at you, you still smell heavenly in B&B.) 
Brambleberry: FOs, non-powder additives, butters & Slab mold. I despise their packaging for anything powdery since the bags always rip on me. Everything else is good though.
The Lye Guy: Lye
Costco: Olive Oil, Avocado Oil & Sea Salt
Grocery Store: Lard
Wholesale Supplies Plus: powdery additives, B&B containers, and a ton of stuff when it's on sale (otherwise their built-in "free" shipping makes me feel like I'm paying too much and selling FOs by volume really irks me)
American Soap Supplies: T&S mold (love it!)
Natures Garden: FOs and other stuff. Shipping is good, but I think they need to cull their FOs. There are some really good ones and some blah ones. Check reviews before buying! 

I've used the following, but...

Bescented: not impressed with time to ship, shipping charges, or overall quality of FOs. I've only gotten a few and haven't gotten around to soaping with them yet since oob is not great 
Daystar: good FOs, but I prefer getting them in glass and I find the website unappealing


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome nachoqtpie! :wave:

A good way to find excellent threads on soap-making suppliers (or anything else on the forum) is to use the advanced search option (it gives much better results than the regular search function). Here's how to do it: 

To search for threads on soap-making suppliers, go into the Lye-Based section of the forum and click on the "Search This Forum" icon on the top right side of the page, and then click on 'Advanced Search' in the drop down box. When you do that, a page will pop up where you can further refine your search. Type the word 'Suppliers' in the 'Search by Keyword' box, and then click the little box below to say "'Search for Titles Only', and then scroll down and click on the icon that says 'Search Now'. Here's what you end up with (a treasure-trove of supplier info threads): http://www.soapmakingforum.com/search.php?searchid=1177648


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Dec 18, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> I like soap making resource. Small company, decent prices, excellent service. Plus not so overwhelming, I like their EO's - and they have good sales.



I bought my shea, babassu, and mango butters from them. I like them too.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 18, 2015)

You guys are so lucky, you really have no idea.
I always have to get everything from either the UK or America, with _crazy_ shipping costs. It seriously is a need for some soapmaking supplies over here. I am not paying $50 for shipping  5 grams of Mica... (BrambleBerry is the WORST in this regard, seriously:evil:. To bad as I really wanted to try their folded orange oil but I simply can`t)
TBK trading I never got a reply from when asking for a shipping quote to Norway. 

I can get essential oils here, if I am willing to pay around 35 -$50 for 5ml of some essential oil. Fragrance oils themselves only come in 5-10 ml. here and is only intended for that "make some M&P with your kids" kits.
Castor oil I can get in the pharmacy here, but only in a 30ml bottle. It costs me $11.:cry:


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 18, 2015)

Not for soaping supplies exactly, but I really like Nashville Wraps for packaging. Raffia twine, bags, cellophane baggies, etc.


----------



## nachoqtpie (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it!

My husband is a wounded warrior and he's been deemed "unemployable" because of his brain injuries and severe PTSD, so, he's been in some SERIOUS funk here lately. Before he was in the military he went to school for Biology and Studio Art and is VERY creative, even though he's color blind! 

I thought maybe getting us into soap making would be a good thing for him. It would give him "something to do" and give him a creative outlet. We've talked about it several times, and it's something that I'm really interested in, and, he really likes all natural things, so, I thought maybe he would enjoy this as well. He does seem receptive to it, and has asked what all we would need to get started, so, it's a step in the right direction! 

I did make bath fizzies for the kids teachers for Christmas, and he seemed interested in that as well. I've been looking into some simpler recipes that we could start out with. I want it to be fun and something that he likes doing! 

Thank you all for you help! I can't wait to get started.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 19, 2015)

I think there is something very therapeutic in a creative outlet... For me, the rest of the world fades away and my brain quiets down when I'm focused on making something. It's great to be in the moment.  

Best wishes for you and your husband! It's a national shame that we do not take care of the people we put in harm's way... firefighters, police, and military.


----------



## nachoqtpie (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you! He really seems receptive to it, which is a good thing.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 19, 2015)

Nachoqtpie, please thank your husband on my behalf for his service. If you ever happen to be in the Birmingham area, let me know and I'd be glad to give you some supplies.


----------



## nachoqtpie (Dec 23, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Nachoqtpie, please thank your husband on my behalf for his service. If you ever happen to be in the Birmingham area, let me know and I'd be glad to give you some supplies.



That's so sweet! Thank you so much DixieDragon!!

I found a place called Rustic Escentuals. Anybody ever use them before? They seem okay on their prices, but, I haven't really priced many other places either. Since we're going to start as "hobby" soapers and revamp our candle company (after 2 or 3 years of being defunct) using primarily clam shells and tarts I think. I really want to take my time and get the soap right, and hopefully be able to do gift baskets and the like... obviously not right away since we've never made soap before!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 23, 2015)

nachoqtpie said:


> That's so sweet! Thank you so much DixieDragon!!
> 
> I found a place called Rustic Escentuals. Anybody ever use them before? They seem okay on their prices, but, I haven't really priced many other places either. Since we're going to start as "hobby" soapers and revamp our candle company (after 2 or 3 years of being defunct) using primarily clam shells and tarts I think. I really want to take my time and get the soap right, and hopefully be able to do gift baskets and the like... obviously not right away since we've never made soap before!



Many of us have used them. They're a reputable source of fos. Here we have a fragrance forum. One of the stickies has a spreadsheet of fos members can post opinions about different fos from fragrance companies.  Check it out.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=7530
Click the link and click which company you are curious about.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2015)

I've got a bunch of their FOs. They smell good OOB and the ones I have used have worked well. I also really like their Iced Pineapple and Tangerine flavor oil.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 23, 2015)

MySoapyHeart said:


> You guys are so lucky, you really have no idea.
> I always have to get everything from either the UK or America, with _crazy_ shipping costs. It seriously is a need for some soapmaking supplies over here. I am not paying $50 for shipping  5 grams of Mica... (BrambleBerry is the WORST in this regard, seriously:evil:. To bad as I really wanted to try their folded orange oil but I simply can`t)
> TBK trading I never got a reply from when asking for a shipping quote to Norway.
> 
> ...


In the US we tend to take for granted that we have virtually everything available at decent prices. I often think what a shame it is when people live in a country where supplies are not readily available. On the bright side, you live in a gorgeous country


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 23, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> In the US we tend to take for granted that we have virtually everything available at decent prices. I often think what a shame it is when people live in a country where supplies are not readily available. On the bright side, you live in a gorgeous country



Thanks for the comfort, and compliment, cmzaha!
It really is a problem at times, but then again, perhaps I shouldn`t complain, it is sort of a first world problem!  After all I have a roof over my head, married to my best friend for 20 years now, and we have an ok healthcare system which have saved my life more than once, so I shouldn`t complain really...:mrgreen:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tbeck3579 (Dec 23, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> In the US we tend to take for granted that we have virtually everything available at decent prices. I often think what a shame it is when people live in a country where supplies are not readily available. On the bright side, you live in a gorgeous country



I do some selling on ebay.  Recently someone from Norway purchased one of my items.  When I saw you were in Norway I thought it may be worth mentioning this...  Norway is one of the countries listed in the ebay international shipping program.  Ebay pays all the shipping once the item leaves the U.S.  Ebay sellers often pay for shipping so it was worthwhile for me to list my item internationally.  I only paid to ship to the nearest U.S. port, and eBay covered everything else, even did the export papers, duties, etc.  As a seller I didn't need to do anything differently, just ship to the address in Norway -- done, no extra paperwork or shipping costs. I often find ebay prices for my soap stuff is a little more expensive than other US suppliers, but it may be very cost effective for you??? Worth a look.


MySoapyHeart said:


> You guys are so lucky, you really have no idea.
> I always have to get everything from either the UK or America, with _crazy_ shipping costs. It seriously is a need for some soapmaking supplies over here. I am not paying $50 for shipping  5 grams of Mica... (BrambleBerry is the WORST in this regard, seriously:evil:. To bad as I really wanted to try their folded orange oil but I simply can`t)
> TBK trading I never got a reply from when asking for a shipping quote to Norway.
> 
> ...



I do some selling on ebay.  Recently someone from Norway purchased one of my items.  When I saw you were in Norway I thought it may be worth mentioning this...  Norway is one of the countries listed in the ebay international shipping program.  Ebay pays all the shipping once the item leaves the U.S.  Ebay sellers often pay for shipping.  With their international shipping program it was worthwhile for me to list my item internationally.  I only paid to ship to the nearest U.S. port, and eBay covered everything else, even did the export papers, duties, etc.  As a seller I didn't need to do anything differently, just ship to the address in Norway -- done, no extra paperwork, duties, or shipping costs. I often find ebay prices for my soap stuff is a little more expensive than other US suppliers, but it may be very cost effective for you??? Worth a look.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 24, 2015)

tbeck3579 said:


> I do some selling on ebay.  Recently someone from Norway purchased one of my items.  When I saw you were in Norway I thought it may be worth mentioning this...  Norway is one of the countries listed in the ebay international shipping program.  Ebay pays all the shipping once the item leaves the U.S.  Ebay sellers often pay for shipping so it was worthwhile for me to list my item internationally.  I only paid to ship to the nearest U.S. port, and eBay covered everything else, even did the export papers, duties, etc.  As a seller I didn't need to do anything differently, just ship to the address in Norway -- done, no extra paperwork or shipping costs. I often find ebay prices for my soap stuff is a little more expensive than other US suppliers, but it may be very cost effective for you??? Worth a look.



Thank you for taking the time to pop in to let me know, that was kind of you *tbeck3579*, thank you! 
Yes I have seen that option a lot, I would have loved to do this! But unfortunately I have never been able to take advantage of it, because when it comes to the end price when everything is added up, I would end up paying $80-90 for two 500ml. bottles of fragrance oils, including the shipping/customs deal. That was just one example, but a very common one I run across everytime I search. But this is probably also because this system isn`t a charity that ebay does, they have to make some money on the process, understandably so.

In Norway we have to pay a customs fee of products that ads up to $40, That doesn`t sound like not so bad of a deal? Well, that sum is including  _shipping, handlingfees and insurance_. How much can someone really get for that sum when the shipping alone end up becoming 70% of the total you can buy before been hit by a $30-50 customs fee? The rules are strict.

  Living on a very tight budget because of unfortunate healthissues, I have learned that the only thing I can do is save up a couple of months, and when I have enough for product and shipping I can order 1 _small _bottle of something, and start saving up until next time. Since I am not selling I don`t  get money in that I could have used on getting supplies etc. But it doesn`t take any joy away from me when making soap, it is very fulfilling and I learn a ton every time I make a batch! And I can get coconutoil, olive oil and lard here, so that is what I mostly use. Soap is soap, even without fancy oils, lol


----------



## tbeck3579 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.  I visited Norway many years ago, in 
'89.  It is so pretty!  I know things are much more expensive but you have a wonderful social system that I am very envious of.  If it wasn't so dog gone cold in the winter I would seriously consider becoming a resident!  I really loved it that much.  Like everything in life, there are trade-offs.  I can understand your frustrations with imports and prices.  The upside is, no student loan debt, no worries about health care, etc. -- so many American's can't afford either and more and more are going without food and shelter -- 1 out of 3 American children are food insecure -- that's our country's dirty little secret .  In my warm home with food on my table this Christmas season I keep all in my prayers.  It's easy to forget how fortunate we are.  I do hope you have a very merry Christmas.


----------

